# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presas en México... Según De10.mx

## REEGE

http://de10.com.mx/10423.html

Espero que os guste el artículo... Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Muy buenas presas, Regge. Gracias por el enlace.
Un abrazo

----------


## FEDE

Gracias por el enlace REEGE, curioso el monton de presas que hay en el mundo, y lo muy distintas que son unas de otras, aunque también hay muchas parecidas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------

